# Gamers in Albuquerque?



## Matthew (Feb 6, 2002)

Greetings,

I am moving into Albuquerque next week for a new job, and I wanted to know if anyone had an open spot for a new player, or was looking for a GM?  I have a 3e campaign ready to run, but I can also gladly run a Deadlands campaign if there is interest in that.  While I am interested in all systems and settings, I prefer investigative and/or roleplaying oriented campaigns.  Contact me via the boards or at mattmoorman@juno.com.

Thanks,
Matthew Moorman


----------

